# Expert Shield Screen Protector has saved my 1dx screen



## Dylan777 (Aug 20, 2014)

Keep in mind, I DO NOT get pay for what I'm about to say. Just want to share some thoughts on the camera product that might help other photographers.

Few weeks ago, my 1dx screen got bumped into Canon 400mm f2.8 IS II lens collar foot. The impact was strong. The screen protector from Expert Shield did a GREAT job protecting my 1dx screen. 

See photos: http://dylannguyen.smugmug.com/Expert-Shield-Screen-Protector/ 

I would highly recommend Expert Shield screen protector to everyone. GREAT JOB Expert Shield.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 20, 2014)

With the new integrated LCD screens, it is indeed expensive to damage the surface of a screen. Unfortunately, there is also a price to pay in terms of poor visibility or reduced contrast.

I keep a protective glass screen on my 5D MK III because of this. Actually, they are a sandwich of plastic and glass.

I bought a old 5D Classic to play around with last weekend. It had a couple of small but noticible scratches on the LCD (actually, its just a plastic cover. They are easily replacable, so I ordered a replacement for $5.48 including shipping. It does not make sense for the old bodies to buy a extra protector, but for the new ones, it can save $$$ and camera downtime.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 21, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> With the new integrated LCD screens, it is indeed expensive to damage the surface of a screen. Unfortunately, there is also a price to pay in terms of poor visibility or reduced contrast.
> I keep a protective glass screen on my 5D MK III because of this. Actually, they are a sandwich of plastic and glass.
> 
> I bought a old 5D Classic to play around with last weekend. It had a couple of small but noticible scratches on the LCD (actually, its just a plastic cover. They are easily replacable, so I ordered a replacement for $5.48 including shipping. It does not make sense for the old bodies to buy a extra protector, but for the new ones, it can save $$$ and camera downtime.


I didn't see any "poor visibility or reduced contrast" with Expert Shield. It makes cleaning a bit easier compared to bare screen


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 21, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > With the new integrated LCD screens, it is indeed expensive to damage the surface of a screen. Unfortunately, there is also a price to pay in terms of poor visibility or reduced contrast.
> ...



At first, I could not detect any difference, but then photographing a theatrical event, I noticed a loss of contrast and the LCD was dimmer. Finally, I discovered it was the glass cover. Its normally not detectable, and I would still recommend it for one of the newer cameras with the bonded cover to LCD.

After a few uses, I became used to it, and never notice it any more.


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm somewhat on the fence about these. I bought an expensive one for my phone and didn't care for it, and in the 15 years of so I've have digital cameras, I've never done anything more than scratch an LCD a bit. Also, the Florida sun is intense and I find it hard enough to see the LCD as it is, so I don't want anything messing with it.

On the other hand, Dylan's example is pretty compelling. How did that happen, anyways?


----------



## m (Aug 21, 2014)

If the protector is glued onto the screen, and got that bump then the screen got the same bump.
But the protector is just a piece of thin plastic, so it got severely deformed.
Would the display look the same without the protector?

Somebody with several displays should compare the display alone and with a protector under a controlled bump.


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 21, 2014)

m said:


> Somebody with several displays should compare the display alone and with a protector under a controlled bump.


Dylan used to have two 5DIIIs ;D


----------



## Maui5150 (Aug 21, 2014)

I think ones I use are from GSK. 

I have to replace them every 6 months or so, mainly form things getting banged into my bag and the way my camera sits with long lens attached.


----------



## projectmansd (Aug 21, 2014)

I use Zagg screen shields on all my Canon cameras. http://www.zagg.com. They have life time warranty, if they get scratched or anything else, you can get a replacement for free. They include a protector for the LCD monitor and the LCD screen. They run approx. $15.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 21, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> I'm somewhat on the fence about these. I bought an expensive one for my phone and didn't care for it, and in the 15 years of so I've have digital cameras, I've never done anything more than scratch an LCD a bit. Also, the Florida sun is intense and I find it hard enough to see the LCD as it is, so I don't want anything messing with it.
> 
> On the other hand, Dylan's example is pretty compelling. How did that happen, anyways?



Both 1dx + 70-200 f2.8 IS II and 5D III + 400mm f2.8 IS II were strapped to BR dual strap. While I was trying to remove the strap off my shoulder, the 1dx + 70-200 f2.8 IS II combo was on the high side and it swung into 5D III + 400mm f2.8 IS II combo. The 1dx screen area landed on Canon 400mm f2.8 IS II lens collar foot. It was a heartbroken moment :'(

With impact like that, I have no doubt bare screen would inherit deep marks or scratches. I don’t know how well other screen protectors will do on same impact, but I tell you what, Expert Shield will be my 1st choice from now on.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 21, 2014)

projectmansd said:


> I use Zagg screen shields on all my Canon cameras. http://www.zagg.com. They have life time warranty, if they get scratched or anything else, you can get a replacement for free. They include a protector for the LCD monitor and the LCD screen. They run approx. $15.


Expert Shield also offer life time warranty. Replacement is on the way. Their customer serivice is SUPER.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 21, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> m said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody with several displays should compare the display alone and with a protector under a controlled bump.
> ...



LOL.... ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 21, 2014)

There are basically two different types of protectors for DSLR LCD screens.

1. Optical (Tempered) Glass flexible layered sandwich 

2. Plastic Film

Generally, the tempered optical glass protectors get the best reviews, and the best of the plastic ones come in high as well.

I bought a GCS 3rd generation protector for my 5D MK III, they seem to support most DSLR models. Giotto also sells glass ones, and there is a Newer branded glass one on Amazon. 

Brands like Expert Shield and Zagg have a hard plastic surface. They do dent and scratch more easily than glass, but they protect your screen. I believe that they are sold in the UK or Europe, they do not appear on Amazon in the USA.

LCD protectors for smart phones and tablets are a huge business with dozens of brands, while there are only a few for DSLR's.


----------

